# loss of desire after hysterectomy remedy



## nursejackie (May 22, 2015)

This may not work for everyone but if you are in a similar situation its worth a try.
At 50 years old I had a hysterectomy which resulted in a loss of desire and libido. I became 100% uninterested to the point i would avoid it at all costs- pretend i was sleeping, stay up until H fell asleep…I was feeling sad at the loss of a previously very satisfying part of our marriage. I experienced a bought of depression where i didn't necessarily feel sad -just unmotivated and a bit like a zombie. My dr recommended Wellbutrin. Almost immediately my desire and ability to find sex a pleasurable act instead of a chore returned. 

Needless to say I am stunned. I asked my dr if i could stay on it indefinitely and he had no reason why not to.I have researched this and it is an off market affect. It increases dopamine which increases the ability to feel pleasure. Makes sense.

Anyone with a similar experience?


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Most people report losing the ability to orgasim/climax after using MAOIs or SSRIs.

Bupropion is different, in that it causes no sexual dysfunction, and that is why it is prescribed so often off label for things such as smoking cessation.

If you are currently prescribed MAOI or SSRI antidepressants and suffering from loss of sexual desire, or sexual dysfunction you might want to talk to your doctor about adding cyproheptadine (antihistamine), buspirone (another atypical SIA), or nefazodone and mianserin (taken before intercourse).

My experience with wellbutrin was suicidal, then again so was smoking.


----------

